# Long distance rod and reel



## LeanCheemus (Nov 23, 2021)

I wanna pair a abu garcia blue yonder 7000 reel with a 12 foot bass pro shop ocean master rod. Would this be a good combo for long distance surf casting? Im new to pairing separate rods and reels, and if there is a better combo i could buy for around 300 i wpuld like to know. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## rbrettallen (Oct 8, 2021)

Buy the Penn Fathom II Star Drag Model FTHII15SD. It has a free floating spool for distance. $200. It has magnetic casting control to help avoid backlash. It can also be upgraded in the future with ABEC 5 bearings for more speed, or a mono-mag if you want to get fancy. A very versatile reel that is popular with the distance casters on the east cost for bull reds and in Florida for pompano. It doesn't have level-wind, which cuts distance significantly and increases backlash. Buy from Matt at www.reelkustomreels.com and ask him to tune it for you. Learn to use a non-level wind, You Tube videos are available. Spool it with a soft 17 - 20 lb mono. I use pro spec chrome, but there are many to choose from. You can try 50 lb braid if you want. Attach the appropriate leader for the fish you target. I go with 40 ft of 50lb shock leader for red drum.

Get a 12ft+ rod that can handle a conventional reel. Ocean Master should work. Penn Carnage is in that price range. Many in that price range $100 - 200 will be set up for spinning, but can be used for conventional reels. Breakaway HDX 13' Loncasting rod can be ordered conventional, but is $260. You Tube search for "Hatteras Cast". Practice on grass using lead weight with the mag adjusted on max until you see where your limits are.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Mid price long cast spinner (ultegra ci4)....mid price spinner 11-12’ (penn battalion 11)....some 20lb braid.....easy 100-125 yards +


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

rbrettallen said:


> Buy the Penn Fathom II Star Drag Model FTHII15SD. It has a free floating spool for distance. $200. It has magnetic casting control to help avoid backlash. It can also be upgraded in the future with ABEC 5 bearings for more speed, or a mono-mag if you want to get fancy. A very versatile reel that is popular with the distance casters on the east cost for bull reds and in Florida for pompano. It doesn't have level-wind, which cuts distance significantly and increases backlash. Buy from Matt at www.reelkustomreels.com and ask him to tune it for you. Learn to use a non-level wind, You Tube videos are available. Spool it with a soft 17 - 20 lb mono. I use pro spec chrome, but there are many to choose from. You can try 50 lb braid if you want. Attach the appropriate leader for the fish you target. I go with 40 ft of 50lb shock leader for red drum.
> 
> Get a 12ft+ rod that can handle a conventional reel. Ocean Master should work. Penn Carnage is in that price range. Many in that price range $100 - 200 will be set up for spinning, but can be used for conventional reels. Breakaway HDX 13' Loncasting rod can be ordered conventional, but is $260. You Tube search for "Hatteras Cast". Practice on grass using lead weight with the mag adjusted on max until you see where your limits are.


^^ this minus the braid part. You don't want braid on a conventional reel for distance casting, you will blow up and braid is expensive to respool. I would go akios before abu. Personal opinion new abu's are ...... there's just better out there. Penn fathom2 and squall 2 in the 12 and 15 size are great you don't need or want anything larger for a distance casting reel. 17#mono is ideal main line.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use braid on my spinners, Mono on my conventional gear. No problems. I also agree, the Penn fathom 2 is one of the best reels out there, strong, easy to work on and maintain. I have the 15 sd and love it, I'm getting anothe one.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

LeanCheemus said:


> I wanna pair a abu garcia blue yonder 7000 reel with a 12 foot bass pro shop ocean master rod. Would this be a good combo for long distance surf casting? Im new to pairing separate rods and reels, and if there is a better combo i could buy for around 300 i wpuld like to know. Any advice is appreciated!


Target Fishery?


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if you're still in the market for a long distance casting reel but if you are anybody I'm sure will tell you these pin 525 mags for one of the best here's the listing I have for mine for sale..https://www.pierandsurf.com/threads/penn-525-mag-new-in-box-175-including-shipping.164702/


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Many will argue the 525mag is a far better reel than the BY.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Have both! Love both! The 525 is very fast though! Had to add few mags in there! The blue yonder it’s much easier to cast right out of the box!


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

I also have the new Squall 2 15SDCS And the older Squall 15 SD. Love the newer one way better! Nice and smooth! Contemplating getting the new fathom also. EA


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

If I were you I would get everything right here! No need to go buy new! You’re probably wind up getting a much better set up here used! I was buying new, but you’ll wind getting a way better deal buying used off of your fellow members here on the forum and pick up a Lotta knowledge on the way! Also a lot of times the gear your buying here will be upgraded too.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Have had abus, squalls nd 525........got fathom 15 casting special and prefer it over the others


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I fish the Akios reels and the braking is phenomenal


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

LeanCheemus said:


> I wanna pair a abu garcia blue yonder 7000 reel with a 12 foot bass pro shop ocean master rod. Would this be a good combo for long distance surf casting? Im new to pairing separate rods and reels, and if there is a better combo i could buy for around 300 i wpuld like to know. Any advice is appreciated!



What kinda "long distance surfcasting"? For MAXIMUM distance that YOU are able to physically perform (casting technique and physical strength are the cornerstones of long distance), it will require proper tackle which includes first and foremost a rod that will absolutely help in adding distance. I say the rod first because that will be the biggest buck$ outlay. Most any decent reel, even a $120 Abu C3 with its level wind completely removed and bearings cleaned and oiled, will get the job done with .31mm to .35mm mono main line. 

What rod? Top of the line rods (UK made Zziplex, Century, etc) will be in the $600 to $1k+ range. Next are the better designed Asian rods (Breakaway, CCPro, etc) in the $250-$350 range. Last will be the commercial brand rods ($100-$200). Careful rod selection for the payload range you'll need to target the species you hunt is important. Listed weight ranges on most rods are a guideline at best and some are waaaay off.

I dunno what species yer targeting, but it would probably be best to buy a less expensive reel such as the Abu 6500 C3 (Sweden) and go first for a better designed rod.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Agree…you want a rod that has a tight payload range….EX: 3-7oz or 6-10oz.

I also second the statement above…technique and physical strength definitely play a huge roll in achieving distance and accuracy.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> I fish the Akios reels and the braking is phenomenal



Same here. I like the tourno reels that I had made up. I have tried braid(65Lb) and honestly had great results. Just use a 40-50ft shock leader. I agree though especially for someone starting out that mono is far better price wise and far more forgiving. With that said I've grown more fond of braid every year it seems although I still use both. I guess its just the mood that hits me when I am loading a reel up with line.Plus as a edit, I take MULTIPLE reels with me. If I blow something up I just get another one out. If you only have 1 or 2 with you that is something to really consider.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I still use mono exclusively on conventionals ..braid on spinners throwing metals/plugs/plastics. 100% would discourage beginner from using braid on conventional reel. Asking for trouble.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

pcbtightlines said:


> I still use mono exclusively on conventionals ..braid on spinners throwing metals/plugs/plastics. 100% would discourage beginner from using braid on conventional reel. Asking for trouble.


+1 ... mono only for revolvers.


----------

